# RAF Lakenheath



## paulsometimes (Jul 13, 2005)

In August I'll be moving to RAF Lakenheath and I was looking for a group to join in the area. I'm a bit rusty in my D&D (3.5) rules, but I'm sure it won't take me long to remember them. I also know the Palladium system and I'm willing to learn any others.

Paul


----------



## rgard (Jul 13, 2005)

paulsometimes said:
			
		

> In August I'll be moving to RAF Lakenheath and I was looking for a group to join in the area. I'm a bit rusty in my D&D (3.5) rules, but I'm sure it won't take me long to remember them. I also know the Palladium system and I'm willing to learn any others.
> 
> Paul




Hi Paul,

Sorry, won't be in the UK any time soon, but assuming you are in the US Airforce...Thank you for your service!!!

Rich


----------

